# Quality fish?



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Thinking about getting this boy. not used to more than 2-ray branching so let me know what you think. His tail does look a little strange to me.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is such a pretty fishy.. I would love to have him


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks good. Like his ventrals. Healthy looking fish. CJD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

His middle rays are joined and his caudal edges are quite round. His ventrals are too thin for my taste. But in general, he looks OK. 
Maybe he has a sibling brother with better form?


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I personaly love him, but i dont to much like the rays. And is it just me or does the anal fin seem a little long.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking at the body, the fact that at the base of the tail his body twists up kind of puts me off, the curve is quite strong (IMHO) to the point if it was me I might class it as a deformity (But I'm no expert so don't just take my word for it!) Notice on this one the curve is not nearly as strong (just an example) :
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=e...24&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:42,i:176&biw=1366&bih=650
The caudal seems a little uneven towards the bottom and yes crowntailed, the anal does look slightly longer than I personally would like it to be, but then that again is just my opinion!

As you can tell I am in a very Picky mood


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

begging to think it would be a nice pet, but nothing more. I almost still want to get him for his one black eye and one silver eye.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> begging to think it would be a nice pet, but nothing more. I almost still want to get him for his one black eye and one silver eye.


I'm thinking that is just the way the light hit the eye...

Jeff.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

There is a video too that I didn't post. It really is 2 different color eyes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mr.V could tell  he looks okay to me, not sure about the dorsal though :|


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Form is so so. Fins should be straight and not curved on the edges. 

I'd continue to look around.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you are looking for a fish that fits the IBC standards here is an excellent example.....This male is a show winner and is as close to perfect as they get....I hope this helps.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

You still have this boy Karen? ^
He really is a perfect example of a HMPK. Nice anal fin!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

woooah drool moment!!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh yes I still have him...He will be going to convention...I've been showing him in the pairs class and the judges love him...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's just perfect! Going to be difficult choosing between him and the RBOS male for breeding huh? ;o


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm just learning the standard, but isn't the dorsal not supposed to overlap the body? Also I keep hearing people say "anal fin too long" about ones with one this long. This is acceptable length under the asymmetrical traditional standard, right?

Mostly I'm looking for something in a koi pattern, or to explore weather or not there is a true piebald condition in bettas, while still having quality fish so I can find homes for them. This boy was a good candidate for piebald because of the eye thing. (True piebaldism can affect eye color)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

There is another male that is outstanding too....I'm just letting them mature and after convention will decide who to spawn....

Don't want to hijack this thread so I'll stop posting lol Just wanted to give you all a visual photo of an IBC bred HMPK and what the judges look for..


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@ EvilVOG In asymmetrical plakats the anal is supposed to end in a point like that.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

His dorsal is perfectly lined up to his caudal...And his anal is not too long he is completely symmetrical which is the most important thing....Also notice his strong straight ray branching.....Not curled like the AB fish..

This fish fits the IBC standard like a glove )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

all of martini's betta's are great examples .... a bit to great, LOL XD
wow he has 8 rays  nice


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen, I can't wait to see the results from the convention  

That male is very nice, great branching, nice overall balance. He fits very well into the standards. But that's because Karen works super hard to get those fish to be that nice


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am just saying XP there awesome, unexplainable awesome


----------

